# Nismo Suspension



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Anyone have the Nismo suspension and any thoughts
on it? Thinking of buying,would like feed back,pos or neg
thanks


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

What parts are you looking into, just the suspension set or the whole setup?

- S-tune Suspension set (springs and shocks) 
- S-tune Thicker front sway bar
- R-tune Lower tie bar
- R-tune Thicker rear sway bar
- R-tune Front strut tower brace


----------

